# Best smelling wood???



## Der Fuirmeister (Feb 9, 2009)

I had asked what the worst smelling wood was........

What about the best?  What wood makes you want to stay in the wood shed when your done stacking??


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 9, 2009)

There are not a lot of hardwood choices around here.  I really like the smell of Ash.  As for softwoods, Cedar smells nice too.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 9, 2009)

I like cherry.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Feb 9, 2009)

If you go back to page 7, you'll see a poll that was done on this subject. 63 people responded with some interesting results.


----------



## dznam (Feb 9, 2009)

I love the smell of freshly cut red or white oak or eastern white pine.


----------



## cityevader (Feb 9, 2009)

I split near a cord of Camphor around 5 months ago, darn near made me sick like I was drowning in Vicks Vapo-Rub. 
Awful experience. 
However, every time I walk by the woodpile it smells quite nice and no longer medicinal.
I also enjoy the "fermenting"-like smell of Oak...which is also in the same pile...kinda strange combo, but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 9, 2009)

Der Fiur Meister said:
			
		

> I had asked what the worst smelling wood was........
> 
> *What about the best?*  What wood makes you want to stay in the wood shed when your done stacking??



The best smelling wood is free wood.


----------



## kwikrp (Feb 9, 2009)

burnt some sugar maple the house smelt like maple syrup... we liked it family wants to burn more


----------



## zipper1081 (Feb 9, 2009)

First of all I cant belive you did not go to page 7 to see that 63 people had already posted on this subject. SHAME on you. LOL


Second I love the smell of wood  that makes my gas meater stand still. that would be OAK


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Feb 9, 2009)

I just split about a half cord of yellow birch and crave birch beer now, that's my favorite. 
On the seasoned side Hickory smells best burning.

WB


----------



## smokinj (Feb 9, 2009)

hickory, cherry


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 9, 2009)

Sassafras.


----------



## Wet1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Cedar, oak, hickory, cherry, apple...  I like them all if it's free!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 10, 2009)

Was cutting up a lot of birch over the weekend, and it smelled like mint...never ran into that before, but then again, I don't have much birch on my property.
Smelled real good.


----------



## TreePapa (Feb 10, 2009)

Bottlebrush wood smells great, both when burning and cuttng. Purty small trees, so not much splitting involved.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Feb 10, 2009)

zipper1081 said:
			
		

> First of all I cant belive you did not go to page 7 to see that 63 people had already posted on this subject. SHAME on you LOL





I wasn't reprimanding him, I just thought he'd like to see what others had said on it already in addition to what will be said here.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Feb 10, 2009)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> Was cutting up a lot of birch over the weekend, and it smelled like mint...never ran into that before, but then again, I don't have much birch on my property.
> Smelled real good.





Sounds like you got some Black Birch there with its wintergreen smelling aroma-good stuff.


----------



## ctarborist (Feb 11, 2009)

sassafras and birch for its minty smell, cherry and oak for its manly smell, hickory or apple for its burnin' smell and cedar for its everything smell


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 11, 2009)

i gotta say,in all my years cuttin'.......black birch in the spring.....gets my vote


----------

